# fairfield glade questions



## bogforce (Feb 7, 2006)

i am thinking of exchanging here for a golf vacation with some buds. i've heard the golf is very good and the prices very good. does anyone know what the green fees are. do they also apply to your quests staying in the condo. any night life at all? thanks.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rates for a member are $26 with cart for 18 holes, $15 for 9 holes with cart Guest Rate is $42 with cart for 18 holes or $21 for 9 holes with cart. When you check in make sure each person in your party gets a member card. You will each need to have the card when you check in for your round of golf to recieve the discounted fees. The golf courses are great. There are 4 different courses to play at the resort and also Stonhedge golf course is there, but that course is not part of the resort so I am not sure what the rates are to play there. We loved the area so much that we bought a lot on the golf course that we are planning to use for our retirement home.

Paul


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 8, 2006)

I really enjoyed the courses there, but we were told that only the RCI exchanger (and spouse) could get the member rates and guests would have to pay the guest rates.


----------



## bbakernbay (Jan 29, 2007)

*Golf at Fairfield Glade*

My wife and I are avid golfers and this is one of the primary reasons we own a week at Fairfield Glade (a steal on eBay) and we also usually exchange into FG as well.

We always purchase the 25 pass golf cards which are $450 plus tax which gives you green fees and cart for around $19 or so, rather than the normal $25. These are available at the Pro Shops. 

They can be used on your next visits and the two registered guests can use the tickets from the same package. Not transferable to anyone else and you must show your Fairfield Glade card each time. A great deal for sure to play exceptional golf courses.

We utilized the advance booking service through Central Tee Times, by fax or e-mail and received an e-mail confirmation shortly thereafter with all our courses, dates & times. I recommend you do this as the courses are busy. 

We liked the Crag, Brae, Dorchester & Druid Hills in that order. Stonehenge is another private course on-site that charges $39, rather than $25 at the Glade courses. It is a great course but cart paths only year around due to bent grass fairways. Stonehenge closes mid-November to March.

Every nine of the four FG courses have some fantastic holes, I highly recommend them, Druid Hills is worth at least one play, although it is probably everyone's least favourite.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EAM (Jan 30, 2007)

*Night life at Fairfield Glade*

I'm not sure what type of night life you are seeking.   

There are a couple of restaurants on site at FF Glade.  Sometimes the resort offers live entertainment.  The resort frequently offers bus trips to the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville, Opryland Hotel, and other attractions in Nashville or the Sevierville-Pigeon Forge-Gatlinburg area.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 30, 2007)

bogforce said:


> any night life at all?



The Cumberland County Playhouse has some terrific shows if you enjoy the theatre.

Sheila


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes I know this is a very old thread.  However, Do you know if they still sell those 25 round cards at Fairfield Glade?


----------

